# Sourdough On My Gasser.



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 4, 2021)

Made a small boule








1 hour prrof in the banneton covered.






Score the top and into the granitware.












470* for 30 mins with lid on then 20 mins with lid off.






Got away from me on the bottom but no biggie, it can scrape off.


----------



## pushok2018 (Jun 4, 2021)

Looks great! Actually, personally I love a slightly burned bottom of the loaf...


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 4, 2021)

Now that would go good with your pintos!
Jim


----------



## sandyut (Jun 4, 2021)

see now you went and did that!  nice work!  I have been contemplating this cook as well - given is supposed to be a freaking 100 degrees here today!  TOO HOT for June.   Now I know it will work.  bread forth coming!


----------



## disco (Jun 4, 2021)

Cool project!


----------

